# Any (more) news about the D7000 successor?



## domu221 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi all! I'm thinking about upgrading my D3100 in the future with either the D7000 or its successor (preferably the newer one of course) since I need a very fast shutter speed.

Can anyone give me updates on any confirmed news or rumors about the D7000 successor. Thanks!


----------



## Solarflare (Jun 25, 2012)

I only heard rumors ... nothing solid.

We saw pictures of the D600 already, though. The D600 is about the same price area (well somewhat more expensive, ~1500$), we have a list of features (basically everything one could demand), and its a full FX (full frame), not a crop factor camera, and nikonrumors talked about release in october.

All in all the D600 is a huge temptation.

I hope Ken Rockwell writes an just as critical review about the D600 than about the D800, so I get discouraged to replace my D5100 so soon lol.


----------



## domu221 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for the reply!

So... the D7000 successor is (rumored to be) an FX format .


----------



## Solarflare (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh, why the sad face ? I would have thought that full frame is awesome ?

And no, thats not what I said.

I have simply not even seen a feature list for the D7100. Let alone any photographs. If there is a D7100 on the way, its apparently still in the future.

We got both for the D600, though, so its apparently already in production.


----------



## xjoewhitex (Jun 25, 2012)

Full frame is awesome until you realize youre using Dx lenses.. 

Guess I wont be upgrading anytime soon from my 7k lol


----------



## domu221 (Jun 25, 2012)

Solarflare said:


> Oh, why the sad face ? I would have thought that full frame is awesome ?


It is, I guess, for those who seriously need it. I think the upgrade to an FX wouldn't be necessary for me since it's way to expensive. I'd rather find the best (or one of the best) DX format nikon and stick to that . Any estimated time of release with the D7000 successor?



xjoewhitex said:


> Full frame is awesome until you realize youre using Dx lenses..


Yeah, I already have a couple of DX lenses I really love (3 if you include the 18-55mm kit lens). Going to FX means, I gotta sell them and buy somehting that costs 10000x more expensive!


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 25, 2012)

FX is, of course, more expensive than DX overall... But you've got nice FX lenses which aren't necessarily the golden trinity lenses or among that level... I mean, you've got some other options as well.
Just check the Nikon webpage and you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## ghache (Feb 21, 2013)

Nikon Announces D7100, Pre-Order Now! | Fstoppers


----------

